# emmersed Crypt setup help



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

What kind of media (substrate) that you use for planting emmersed crypts? Thanks.

Jeffrey


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

normal potting soil for house plantes mixed with quartz sand 50-50


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

ja__ said:


> normal potting soil for house plantes mixed with quartz sand 50-50


I second that.

If you get into more picky soft water species, you can go peatmoss and gravel, and well... Just name your species and there will be people here that can help you out.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would probably go 40% sand, 40% potting soil and 20% peat.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

for example.....for my species of Sri Lanka I put: silica fine gravel (30%), cocofiber (30%) and "substrate for bonsais"(contains M.O, pumice and peat).


----------

